# new photo set-up



## Russianwolf (Apr 17, 2009)

So I went and tried some shots outside today (since it was nice). What do you think?


----------



## hughbie (Apr 17, 2009)

mike, i've always liked and preferred natural light vs. light bulbs.
they look great


----------



## BigShed (Apr 17, 2009)

I like the lighting, nice and natural. The problem would be to reproduce that of course as you are dependent on the conditions on the day.

Don't know if you have manual control over your f stop on the Fuji S5700 camera you are using, but at the F3.5 you are using here depth of field is a real issue.


----------



## markgum (Apr 17, 2009)

excellant


----------



## wdcav1952 (Apr 18, 2009)

I think you are screwed if it is a rainy day!

Seriously, very nice photos.


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 18, 2009)

That is the best type light tent money can buy. Always thought that natural light can not be beat. Great photos.


----------



## YORKGUM (May 2, 2009)

Yeap. Great shots


----------



## wb7whi (May 2, 2009)

You might check out the use of a scrim. It is nothing more than a diffused piece of plexiglass or an inverted white photo umbrella that will diffuse the sunlight. You can add highlights with a reflective card, usually white.


----------

